# PPS non automatiques...



## PDD (5 Avril 2012)

Rebonjour à tous, mon IPAD3 ne lit pas les pps en automatique (avec le son) , faut il acheter une application pour que cela foctionne comme sur mon MBP? Merci pour l'aide.


----------

